# Some more of the birds



## quinn (Nov 22, 2011)

from Laurel Hill!I have to go back to Guyton this weekend and i'm gonna try to make the sunrise there one day!Any id on that first one?


----------



## rip18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very cool!  I can't pick out a favorite between the ibis & the northern harrier...  

That first one is a die-dapper (pied-billed grebe).


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Nov 22, 2011)

It's the herrier for me .Good BIF Quinn.


----------



## leo (Nov 23, 2011)

Good ones, I like the BIF's


----------



## Hoss (Nov 23, 2011)

I like that Ibis shot, quinn.  I like those big empty sky shots with a bird flying through.  Course the others are great too.

Hoss


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 23, 2011)

Great shots but I really like the Harrier. One of my favorite birds to watch.


----------



## quinn (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks ya'll!i was glad to see they got it back open and the birds are using it!


----------

